# Maryland/DC Support Groups



## arothyn (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi everyone!,
I just joined today and I really want to find a support group in my area but there doesn't seem to be much information on it. 

If anyone in the Maryland or DC area is in or knows of a support group please let me know. 

I'm 22. Male. Baltimore MD.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm also from (Southern) MD. I wish I could help but I don't know of any places :/ The thought alone of having to drive alone on the Beltway makes me tense.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

The link below is one that meets in DC every month. I went once a couple of years ago.

http://www.angelfire.com/md3/socialanxietygroup/

This link gives some social anxiety support groups closer to your area (Baltimore). I've never been to any of these as I am in southern MD:

http://www.anxietypanic.com/maryland.htm


----------



## arothyn (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## nessersqt (Jul 21, 2010)

Saving Face said:


> The link below is one that meets in DC every month. I went once a couple of years ago.


What was your experience like? Did you find it helpful?


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

nessersqt said:


> What was your experience like? Did you find it helpful?


Meh, it probably would be helpful, but it wasn't something that I found to be worth driving into the city for every month.


----------

